# Uncouplers for X2F/Horn-Hook couplers?



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

Do uncoupler ramps or something exist for these? Something like these:

Lionel Uncoupler Ramp
Roco Uncoupler
Atlas Uncoupler

I realize it's non-optimal, but having SOMETHING in my layout at this point that I can get for a few bucks is better than nothing. Upgrading couplers is a far off thing right now and would only happen to either make adapter cars or if I got some nice stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those ebay links are not working ... too old. Update them, maybe?

TJ


----------



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

Hrm...odd. Links don't seem to work.

Anyway, do uncoupler track pieces or 'Ramps' or whatever exist for this type of coupler?

(Also, I need to get the hell away from the computer and pack for thanksgiving...this is getting ridiculous...)


----------

